# Any Parental Control Software for Mac?



## lovefish (Oct 9, 2009)

Is there any Parental Control Software for Mac?
Your answer will be appreciated.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, it's built-in.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 9, 2009)

Plus also take a look at the free OpenDNS (they have instructional video) to limit the kids exposer to certain kinds of web sites (with zero software installed). This way you can block porn, phishing, custom  sites from ever reaching your kids. Most kids have no clue (even so-called "geniuses")  about DNS. Also most ISP default DNS are never updated or customizable. 

It's time to take control of your OWN DNS. It will even make your day-to-day surfing just a little faster.


----------



## slientelegant (Oct 9, 2009)

I have used the Aobo Mac keylogger on my Mac to monitor the websites that visited by my children,It helps me a lot.You can learn more about it here
http://www.keylogger-mac.com
http://www.parental-controls-software.net
http://www.keylogger4u.com
Hope this could help you.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 13, 2009)

This thread was in Mac Classic - hmm? What version of Mac OS or OS X are you running?
10.4 or newer has the parental controls built-in..


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 13, 2009)

This thread was in Mac Classic - hmm? What version of Mac OS or OS X are you running?
10.4 or newer has the parental controls built-in..


----------



## Adela (Aug 10, 2012)

slientelegant said:


> I have used the Aobo Mac keylogger on my Mac to monitor the websites that visited by my children,It helps me a lot.You can learn more about it here
> http://www.keylogger-mac.com
> http://www.parental-controls-software.net
> http://www.keylogger4u.com
> Hope this could help you.



sorry for my reply to such an old topic. I am new here. Can I get the Aobo mac keylogger for free. I need one but I don't want to pay for this as it is really a bit expensive for me.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 10, 2012)

Adela said:


> sorry for my reply to such an old topic. I am new here. Can I get the Aobo mac keylogger for free. I need one but I don't want to pay for this as it is really a bit expensive for me.



No, you can't get it for free.  That's called "piracy" and is illegal.

If it costs money, you have two options:

1) Pay for it.  If you absolutely need it, it's worth it.
2) Find an alternate solution.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 16, 2012)

Why do you need a keylogger in the first place?


----------

